# gsp closed or dieing.



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

my gsp was doing fine the first day and second. today its all contracted. i wifted some water at it and some brown shit came loose from it. is it dieing or is it stressed.

tank has 0 ammonia and salt is .022-023

no nitrate.

other corals are doing fine.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

GSP is pretty much considered bulletproof. Maybe try giving it some more flow? I know it can be fussy sometimes, give it a couple of days or so, maybe that will do the trick


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

Kooka said:


> GSP is pretty much considered bulletproof. Maybe try giving it some more flow? I know it can be fussy sometimes, give it a couple of days or so, maybe that will do the trick


k cool. i raised it a rock level up. so hopefully itll open. better flow and better light. should make it happy


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

yeah it looks like there may be a bit of algae growing on it. This sometimes happens to mine too. I find that blasting it with a stream of water from a turkey baster cleans it up quite well. keep going until no more flakes come flying off. Then the next day it generally looks great. Moving it to an area of higher flow as you did may also accomplish this.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

I agree with the above statements. GSP is a hardy coral and most likely does not have enough flow on it.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

PLEASE TEACH me how to kill it LOL

BTW what Sand is that?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

wiseguyphil said:


> I agree with the above statements. GSP is a hardy coral and most likely does not have enough flow on it.


+1 It looks like detritus is covering your GSP due to low flow/agitating the sand, and perhaps it is bothering the GSP. They still look good though. I noticed my GSP was slowly melting away and rock was beign exposed. I think it is a function of my water params. No worries though, b/c before it was growing like a weed.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

take an old toothbrush and clean it well before using it.
Once cleaned, brush the mat of the coral lightly to get all the garbage off it. 

I did this on my small piece of GSP waaaay back when I had a nano and it worked perfectly.

As Chromey said...please for the love of god teach me how to kill it.


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

thanks guy for the support. few days after it opened up. and its striving. thanks again,


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Three months from now you'll be wondering how to kill it


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Three months from now you'll be wondering how to kill it


can u just cut the purple mat when it spreads? and if i keep it on its own rock would it spread on sand? thanks.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

It'll spread anywhere you let it. Some people take it out and burn it with a torch. Others take it out and let it dry out to ensure death.

cutting might work...


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> It'll spread anywhere you let it. Some people take it out and burn it with a torch. Others take it out and let it dry out to ensure death.
> 
> cutting might work...


wait they kill the hole thing. or just the bits spreading :S lol. it looks nice but i can see what you mean if it gets out of control wont loom good.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

It isn't as easy to remove it from rock once it gets into a porous holey rock. On glass, they are easy as pie to remove though!


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

I am growing it on the back wall of my tank. I cut off a piece from some rock, glued it onto a suction cup then put the suction cup on the back wall of the tank. Once it covered the suction cup it moved onto the glass and is starting to spread. Once I have it a bit more established, I will cut around the suction cup then place it in another place and let it spread from there.

Should look pretty cool.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

^funny i'm doing the same thing..lol 

i got a peice and tried to get off the purple mat as much as possible, but left just a tiny peice of rock on it. then i putty/glued it to the back glass.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

I got tired of cleaning the back glass and saw the cube tank @seaumarine with the GSP growing along the overflow. 

Match made in heaven LOL.


----------

